# Food Safety News Mon 5/18/2020



## daveomak.fs (May 18, 2020)

Food Safety News
Mon 5/18/2020 4:01 AM











Email not displaying properly? View it in your browser. 


























*Ever wished you could smoke a joint with your dog?  *
By Guest Contributor on May 18, 2020 12:03 am Opinion Editor’s note: Each Spring, attorneys Bill Marler and Denis Stearns teach a Food Safety Litigation course in the LL.M. Program in Agricultural and Food Law at the University of Arkansas School of Law. This specialized program for attorneys brings together those who are interested in our food system, from farm to table. As a... Continue Reading

*FDA warns companies in New York and California about foreign supplier regulations*
By News Desk on May 18, 2020 12:01 am As part of its enforcement activities, the Food and Drug Administration sends warning letters to entities under its jurisdiction. Some letters are not posted for public view until weeks or months after they are sent. Business owners have 15 days to respond to FDA warning letters. Warning letters often are not issued until a company... Continue Reading

*Food truck in Washington shut down by Public Health*
By News Desk on May 17, 2020 03:41 pm Tacos el Guero, a mobile food truck found operating at the corner of Juanita Drive NE and NE 141st St, in Kirkland, WA 98034 was shut down by a Public Health food inspector at 1:15 p.m. Friday for operating without a valid mobile food service permit and failure to submit plans for review and approval.... Continue Reading


----------

